# JoAnn's black friday sale



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Did anyone else besides me lighten their billfold today? 

Oh, they never should have sent me a flyer! I don't remember the last time I received one and have been blissfully unaware of the sales...until they had to draw me back in with the BF deals. :hammer:

A couple of them so good that my willpower disintegrated...poof! Flannel for $1.74 a yard! OTT lights, buy the table one and get the floor one free and I can use a 25% off coupon for them too! 

I will not set foot in a fabric store for at least 6 months...I will not step foot in a fabric store for at least 6 months.......


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I wanted to go, but I KNOW I have too much stuff here already, so I resisted and resisted. I did just go to the grocery store and bought some good groceries for me and parents.


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

I wasn't going Black Friday shopping until I got the 25% off coupon to use Friday AM. Lots of good deals. 
I was just sent a text from Joann's with another 25% coupon to use tomorrow AM on everything even stuff already on sale. There are a couple exceptions but not many. I too like the deal on the lights. I may have to go tomorrow and see if the have any left.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

They had plenty of the lights at the one I went to.

I didn't even look at the flyer until mom told me about the deal on the OTT's and flannel.

Yep, Angie, I know I have too much already, that's why I set the ad aside. I had no intention of going, but I only have a bit of flannel(maybe 3yds total) and it was such a good price. I bought a bunch to use for backings as it was cheaper then any backings I could buy otherwise.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I had to work  Poor me. I did want to go and take advantage of the thread bogo to expand my palette for my new embroidery machine (which I'm thrilled I got!!!)


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sweetie was up with her restless leg and went online and bought a years supply of flannel, told me 8 pairs worth and buttons and elastic. $30.00 worth. She will not go out but the flier came on Tuesday or Wednesday, got to looking and she lost her will power. LOL....James


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I rarely have gone to Joann's. Only stop they did Friday bringing me home was Sams and DIL got couple things and I did not get anything. We did have lunch in the city. BUT I went to Cubbs Monday before Tday and blew it. Had planned to stop there Friday on way home but had a chance to go Monday while at my older son's. Saved time on Friday getting home. This trip out of town cost me like blue blazes. 

I went to older son's for Tday. My younger son drove me down Sunday and came and got me Friday. I knew could be a year before go back down there. And when they have the material it is time to buy or may never see it again. Stuff for quilts . Material is high. It has come up.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

They had a three day sale with the same deals every day here! I didn't even check the Friday deals...went in on Sunday, I saw and I walked on by the many isles of goodies...I only picked up the beading needles I went in for and two little half priced bead packs...spent a whopping $3. There was major eye candy for the deals they offered. The beads were all half priced and then if you have other % off coupons..wow that was even cheaper. There was not a row I saw that did not seem to have a 50% off sign or better for all kinds of crafts with extra % coupons available. 

We must remember our Mantra at times like these...
I have enough, I have enough, I have enough...LOL


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

I went on Saturday. I made out real well with the sales and coupons. I bought fabric to make a quilt for my grandson. It is Thomas the train fabric and other fabrics as the border. He is almost two and will really enjoy it. I also got expensive beads to make bracelets for Christmas gifts. With the sales and coupons, I got about $20.00 off. I can't wait to find the time to work on everything now.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I wanted to go but we had company for Thanksgiving and she wanted to go to some antique stores to look for some Christmas presents. She's in college but doesn't have a vehicle so we spent the day working our way south to where she lives. Had a nice day, tho.

newcolorado----I miss going to Clubbs!!! (used to live 45 minutes from there) I always found such neat fabrics that I never saw anywhere else. Whenever we are back there I always try and get down there.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I marked the pages for the stuff I wanted that was on sale for Friday, & the ones for Saturday, but never made it. I was afraid I would spend several hundred dollars on stuff that I really didn't need. Once I get in there, I have no control!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I avoided the fabric stores but spent what little I could on shelves at Lowes at 33% off for my garage. Trying to reorganize that so I can store more out there and make more room in our sewing area to work. This cold snap is gonna delay things though. Just toooooooo cold to work outside anymore. 

Elaine


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

Billie in MO,
I spent too much I am sure. Cubbs sure had material I can not get else where. I watch Walmart and get some. The two Cubbs had different materials too. It is 150 miles from me now and I do not drive now. Probably be a year before get back down there. I knocked my budge to heck and gone there. If they had still had JD material I would have spent more. 300 miles round trip and pickup my younger son drives I paid $200 in gas as he had to take and then come back and get me. I was in Joanns at the big city mall, couple from bus went in and went along to see but did not get near material. I blew my money a Cubbs. Here I ride the senior bus. I was not planning on that much. 

Katskitten.
I like Lowes shelves. I put some in pantry two years ago and this year got the shed to use and got more shelves for that. Shelves really help but sure adds up. I need in the sewing room but stuff in boxes. I got a nice free metal desk for the machine and free 4 drawer file cabinet. (Her husband had died couple years and she finally had gotten the house sold and was tossing the last stuff from his garage.) I had bought a table to use but desk has drawers for storage. Son saw how the shelves cleaned up my pantry so he bought a bunch for his mechanic shop. Sewing room can wait . Boxes stacked I know is not good to get to the material. Boxes are labeled.


----------

